# Datumsfeld



## Tallan (11. Sep 2009)

Hall zusammen ich habe ein recht simple Frage,

gibt es in Swing ein Datumpanel? In der Art Tag.Monat.Jahr mit 2 Pfeilen zum editieren ?
Oder eine Art Kalender zum auswählen des Datums?

Über google konnte ich nur externe Projekte dazu finden, gibt es etwas derartiges in swing?


----------



## Ariol (11. Sep 2009)

Jop:

```
import java.awt.Container;
import java.awt.Dimension;
import java.util.ArrayList;
import java.util.Arrays;
import java.util.Date;

import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JSpinner;
import javax.swing.SpinnerDateModel;
import javax.swing.JSpinner.DateEditor;
import javax.swing.event.ChangeEvent;
import javax.swing.event.ChangeListener;

public class Main extends JFrame
{
	public Main()
	{
		final SpinnerDateModel sdm = new SpinnerDateModel();
		final JSpinner spinner = new JSpinner(sdm);
		spinner.setEditor(new DateEditor(spinner,"dd.MM.yyyy"));
		
		spinner.addChangeListener(new ChangeListener(){

			public void stateChanged(ChangeEvent arg0)
			{
				Date fromSpinner = (Date) spinner.getValue();
				Date fromModel = sdm.getDate();
				System.out.println(fromSpinner + " or " + fromModel);
			}
			
		});
		
		setPreferredSize(new Dimension(100,100));
		add(spinner);
		
		pack();
		setLocationRelativeTo(null);
		setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
		setVisible(true);
	}
	
	public static void main(String[] args)
	{
		new Main();

	}
}
```


----------



## Tallan (11. Sep 2009)

Ariol hat gesagt.:


> Jop:
> 
> ```
> import java.awt.Container;
> ...



genau soetwas danke


----------



## Nud3l (14. Sep 2009)

hmm gibt es so was auch als Zeit 

Ich möchte ganz gerne  min min : sec sec , hundertstel hundertstel


----------



## Paddelpirat (14. Sep 2009)

Gleiches Programm wie oben nur statt "dd.MM.yyyy" schreibst du "mm:ss:SSS". (Wobei das tausendstel sind... weiß nicht ob es da was für hundertstel gibt, aber ging ja nur ums Prinzip.)


----------

